# Exchange Hyatt Siesta Key for Residence at Park Hyatt BC



## ra34 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have week 1 at Siesta Key for 2013 - 2BR Deluxe (gulf front, 2 true bedroom with study and den). Looking for a ski week at Residence Park Hyatt BC - would prefer a 3BR anywhere between week 3 to 7 in 2013. 

I would rather trade than go thru the system. I am looking for a hard to get location but I also have one so figured I would take a shot. 

Any other suggestions beside this forum are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## MaryH (Jul 5, 2012)

Did you at least put in a wait list for it?  sometimes something comes up when it goes for HRPP to CUP.


----------



## ra34 (Jul 5, 2012)

yes, I did - a while back but I know its a hard one to get!


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jul 30, 2012)

*You are in the wrong part of TUG*

Exchange ads are supposed to be placed in the Classified Marketplace.  I think this post will get deleted.  This is a "Discussion" area, not a for rent or exchange area.


----------

